# my truck at work



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

this is at a lot i do we had 9" in 3 hrs payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Must be a total whiteout can't see a thing or is your truck all white?


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah think you forgot the picture there dude?


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

my truck is white with primer grey trim and bumpers. but the plow is bright yellow, and theres a few red on's also. hehe


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

i will try this again most of had to many last night


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's better ,and just scoop that snow right up


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Is that a single rear wheel Regular cab 3500 or am I seeing things? Lets see some more pics that looks sweet.


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

yes it is a single wheel reg cab i will post some more pics soon


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

GOD DANM!!! how far up can that plow go??????


----------



## SNHSERV05 (Dec 17, 2005)

*wow a few to many there,*

hey I imdawrlus are you from newbury? native? born and raised in NBPT here, live in rochester nh now...........can im me on yahoo under same name..........snh_services. just asking to see if I know anyone on here


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm 19 and i've lived in newbury forever....nice place haha....i wouldent want to live anywhere else


----------

